# Ground Squirrel for Lunch!



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I shot this guy with my Rambone in the body with a marble instant kill. I cooked him up plain and it turned out great!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

At least you ate him, Nice shooting.

wll


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Been wondering if ground squirrels are safe to eat. Some say no. Although that looks more like the size of a chipmunk to me.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

That may be a small 13 lined ground squirrel, or a Mexican ground squirrel but I can't tell.

wll


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

You go, Mister Bill!!!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Good shooting buddy!

Yep, as Wll said, looks like a young Mexican Ground Squirrel with the white spots.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I beleave it was a type of antalpole ground Squirrel and it was a full size one these guys grow kinda small down here.


----------



## Sling Hunter (Dec 4, 2015)

Yooooooo slinghunter!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Used to have TONS of them where I lived in Alberta ... but never heard of anyone eating one before. They are vegetarian, so they should be fine to eat.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

